
Scientists can now keep brains alive without a body - startupflix
https://thenextweb.com/science/2018/04/25/scientists-can-now-keep-brains-alive-without-body/
======
lawlessone
>What happens when you wake up inside of an environment of complete sensory-
deprivation? If scientists determine that ‘normal’ brain activity can continue
outside of the body, by EKG for example, is it a form of unlawful imprisonment
to keep someone “alive” in that condition without their expressed consent?

Well this is just disturbing. a real life purgatory.

~~~
vixen99
Sometimes even consent doesn't work very well. Roald Dahl described just this
situation (for a human) back in 1959 in this story:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_and_Mary_(short_story)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_and_Mary_\(short_story\))

------
gremlinsinc
Could they put the brain in a cyborg body...and extend life ad infinitum that
way? Seems to me this might be the ticket to immortality.. Way better than
downloading your brain, just move it to an indestructible vessel.

~~~
gremlinsinc
If this were Reddit that'd earn gold. Brilliant idea. I mean the brain is what
we are essentially... If we just ditched the bodies and stored our brains
forever, my mind is blown by this. This would be a great company to start,
would probably get tons of funding by sv too. We could still experience life
especially if we can create bodies that feel like human ones. Even immortals
could get hot by a bus, but not if the brain is miles away in a nuclear
bunker...

------
pmx
This is truly nightmare material. I shudder to think how this could be used to
extract information from someone once the tech progresses to where it's
possible to communicate with these brains.

~~~
jbob2000
I think we’d soon find out that a brain without a body operates very
differently than when the brain is in the body. The brain relies on the body’s
sensory organs for much of its decisions, how can it compute things when these
are removed?

And also - if we managed to extract data from a brain, could we hold someone
guilty for what we pull out? Would the brain say different things than the
mouth? Which one is correct?

